# (RIP) In need of cecotropes!



## Arbitrium (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi, everyone! First time poster in RO.net.
I would like to find someone around the 562 or Los Angeles County area to provide me with cecotropes. Me and my wife have been taking care of a wild rabbit (Pop) and would love to see the day that she is released back into the wild. She's growing fast and very soon we'll need to feed her the cecotropes. I really don't want to see her die..

So please, if you can provide me with the poop as soon as possible, that'll be amazing! None of the pet stores around my area can give me any as they don't even sell rabbits in the first place. =/
And for some reason, I can't find breeders near my area (Bellflower).

Contact me immediately if you think you can give me some. We need it very very soon. Or if you could, give me links to where I can find them near Bellflower City. Not sure if I missed any. Thank you!

UPDATE ** I went to the barn-looking-shop finally, that's literally across my apartment. They had feeds for barn animals and other things. I asked if they could give me their rabbit cecotropes so I could feed my baby rabbit with it. I even explained what it does to the rabbit and they've never heard of such a thing before. They even laughed at the idea. The guy finally said he can't give me the feces, but he CAN give me rabbit feed. It would be 'healthier anyway.' Jeebus christ......so I explained again and mentioned that it sounds ridiculous, but it's how it is between the mother and baby rabbit. but he kept insisting.

It was right there in front of me! The cecotropes! And they just wouldn't give it away like it was gold or something. Or probably they didn't want to be held liable? Was there something bad in their poop?

Help me, anyone. =/


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jul 8, 2013)

If you cannot find cecotropes, I would just mix in some bunny probiotics, I use the powdered benebac, mixed into what I'm feeding by syringe every day. 

Then I slowly introduced plain grass. Once they were used to it, I just gave almost unlimited. I was told not to introduce hay, pellets or any other veggies that they wouldn't naturally find in the wild. When I did try veggies a bunch of the buns in one litter died; I wouldn't try it, it was so sad. I'm not sure what you're feeding, but it sounds like whatever it is, its working well and the bunny is growing well. I have used powdered KMR and heavy whipping cream and water (I have a recipe) with great success.


----------



## Arbitrium (Jul 8, 2013)

Bunnylova4eva said:


> I have used powdered KMR and heavy whipping cream and water (I have a recipe) with great success.



That's exactly what we have been feeding her. We stopped using the Probiotics (Lactobacillus Acidophilus) just a bit before she started opening her eyes. This is a product that I bought at CVS and we would break open the capsules to use the powder in it. Would it help if we added that back in her diet? Or should I get Benebac? If I do, I'm afraid that she might not make it since it seems like I can only buy it online. It'll take days before we even receive it.

I really appreciate your reply and advice. We're running out of places to call and I can't believe a store would deny you of poop that's actually a necessary feed for rabbits. I feel really bad for the rabbit they're selling right now that's not able to eat her cecotropes.


----------



## whitelop (Jul 8, 2013)

Where are you located? I can mail you some benebac if need be! I could send you a tube or two.


----------



## Arbitrium (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm from CA. My wife found the small packets (powdered) at Petco. I can't believe I missed that one..
Not sure what the difference is between the powdered and gel. Really just hoping she pulls through.

She's so hyper-active..last night I kept hearing scratching noises and it kept waking me up. Every time I would get up and turn on the light, I'd hear "chichichichichi.." Eventually I found out that she got out of the bucket that she grew out of and started exploring my room. She's incredibly fast. Once all this is done and she produces her own cecotropes, I can only hope that some Wildlife Rescue takes her in. My wife called multiple places but still no call from any.


----------



## JBun (Jul 8, 2013)

You may just want to continue with the probiotic capsules that you had been using previously. Though benebac can be beneficial, it can also be problematic sometimes, because of the added sugars in it. I've had pet probiotics cause some digestive upset with my rabbits in the past, because of those added sugars.


----------



## Arbitrium (Jul 9, 2013)

JBun said:


> You may just want to continue with the probiotic capsules that you had been using previously. Though benebac can be beneficial, it can also be problematic sometimes, because of the added sugars in it. I've had pet probiotics cause some digestive upset with my rabbits in the past, because of those added sugars.



Can you explain the details of the upset so I can look out for it? We've already started feeding her with the Benebac.


----------



## JBun (Jul 9, 2013)

A couple of my rabbits had reduced appetite and smaller than usual fecal poop. I only gave it to them one day, so no other symptoms came about, and their appetite returned to normal later on. But you also will need to be on the lookout for soft poop.


----------



## Arbitrium (Jul 14, 2013)

None of the Wildlife Rescue groups would return our calls at all. No one would give us cecotropes. Benebac isn't working. Pop is now constantly pooping soft green poop with liquid surrounding it. She wouldn't drink the formula, nor eat the hay or any proper greens. She drank lots and lots of water, though, but she still kept pooping. She's also occasionally eating her own poop. She's breathing heavily and we don't know what else to do..

Mind you, she's a wild baby rabbit. Around her 4th week already. She's nice and plump just the way she's supposed to look.

I'm just trying to keep her comfortable now..her sister, Pip, already died as a baby while her eyes were closed still and I can't stand seeing the image in my head..she died on my hand in a horrible manner...
I just hope that when Pop passes away, that it'd be an easy and painless one.


----------



## Zeroshero (Jul 14, 2013)

At four weeks old in the wild she would be fully weaned and the doe would be preparing to kindle another litter. If she doesn't have any white hairs on the top of her head she doesn't need formula, what type of hay are you giving her?


----------



## Zeroshero (Jul 14, 2013)

If she is breathing heavily it could be a sign she is in pain, I took my bottle fed bun to the emergency clinic and they stuck him in the oxygen kennel for four hours which didn't do a bit of good. They assumed because he was being syringe fed I had aspirated him in spite of my telling them I had not. Exhausted and frustrated with the overnight vets insistance and inability to diagnose my bun I asked her to just give him fluids and I followed up with an exotics vet two hours after leaving the Emergency Clinic. I believe what helped him the most was keeping him warm and asking the clinic to administer sub cutaneous fluids. By the time we left the clinic his diarrhea had resolved and he had normal fecal pellets. If you have grass hay make sure she has plenty to munch on, you might want to stop the Benebac sine it seems to not be working anyway, and make sure she stays warm.


----------



## JBun (Jul 14, 2013)

You need to take her to a vet *immediately*. Watery feces is not a good sign, and it sounds like she is in some distress.


----------



## Arbitrium (Jul 14, 2013)

We only have Timothy hay and she has stopped eating those. Even wild plants that we have found that is appropriate for her. She has no appetite but drank a lot of water earlier. We already are seeing that she's not liking the formula and have stopped using it. Already moving away from using the syringe as well.

I'm keeping her warm with the bedding we got from Petco. I have hay and water next to her just incase I'm not around to care for her. She eats by herself, but I'm not sure if she'll be able to notice the water.


----------



## Arbitrium (Jul 14, 2013)

JBun said:


> You need to take her to a vet *immediately*. Watery feces is not a good sign, and it sounds like she is in some distress.



I can't do anything about it unfortunately.. We have no transportation and the Animal Emergency Hospital is far away from where we live. The majority of the **** vets over here ONLY deals with cats and dogs.. =/


----------



## Zeroshero (Jul 14, 2013)

I am sorry her condition is continuing to deteriorate, I would try calling the dog and cat gets to see if they happen to treat rabbits. One of the more sought after vets here in the Valley is a dog and cat vet. At any rate they might not have drugs pain meds/ antibiotics) but they can give her sub q fluids which is what she desperately needs.


----------



## Zeroshero (Jul 14, 2013)

My bun got hypoglycemic, if you see her stumbling around, laying on her side, arching her back, or opening her mouth gasping for air, please do not assume she is just dying. Zero had all of these symptoms and thankfully I got home just in time. I put a little drop of Light Caro syrup in his mouth and it snapped him right out of it. I am sure honey would do the same thing and it might be enough to get her eating however, the sugar could make the diarrhea worse.


----------



## Zeroshero (Jul 16, 2013)

How is your bunny doing?


----------



## Arbitrium (Jul 16, 2013)

:cry1:

We won't be having pets for a while. Me and my wife can't take deaths like that. No one would give up their god **** rabbit poop. No one. There was some at the Feed Store across the street but they said no. I'm surprised their rabbits are still alive, but most likely not well. The ignorance pisses me off so much.

We tried our best, but wild rabbits are too difficult to take care of without _outside_ _support._ I couldn't stand the look of Pop when I came home from work. My wife was there caring for her as she passed away. Held her little paw as she went. =/
Having reliable transportation would have helped them survive. A lot could be done with it. I really wish I had a car then.

Thank you for trying to help us. And bye for now, I guess.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 16, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss, Arbitrium 
You and your wife did your best in a lousy situation.
I apologize for the people in your community who didn't help the buns - I hope they change in future.

Thinking of you both and your little ones tonight... :hug:
NorthernAutumn


----------



## Zeroshero (Jul 16, 2013)

Dang it! I am sorry to hear that, you did the best you could. From what I have read the pet store bun's ceccotropes could have done more harm than good. There isn't much quality control going on it could have exposed your bun to parasites and illness. My hand raised bunny had horrible GI problems once I weaned him, they still continue. I have spent over $1200 in vet bills to treat him and it isn't over. I was really hoping she would pull through, it amazes me how 64 grams of baby bunny can steal your heart. I am crying with you and your wife.


----------



## Azerane (Jul 16, 2013)

Terribly sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh no! I'm so sorry for your loss.  Will be thinking about you and your wife.


----------



## Deliciosa (Jul 19, 2013)

Rest in peace, Pop. I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------

